# Can i work in canada while studying?



## Batmobile69 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, basically my question is can i work while studying in canada? It is an academic upgrading course which will take 14 months, it is almost full time from a designated learning institute? I am not sure if I will recieve a certificate of completing this or what I would get? I need to know this before I order my flight tickets and Id be starting jan 4?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

More details of the course are needed.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should check with the uni/college you propose to study at.


----------



## Batmobile69 (Dec 26, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> You should check with the uni/college you propose to study at.


Nobody works there during the christmas break I would assume, however it is academic upgrading (9-12) have pure chem,pure math, pure physics and english. Im not sure if it would matter but ive already completed grade 12 in finland however to meet my academic requirments this is the course i would have to take.


" be enrolled at a designated learning institution at the post-secondary level or, in Quebec, a vocational program at the secondary level"

Would is count as post secondary level or no?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Those are secondary level courses so do not qualify as post-secondary (ie. university or college), nor are they vocational (ie. trades).


----------

